# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Cumpleaños de Sergi

## ARAGORM

Felicidades Sergi, espero que pases un buen día junto con los tuyos.
Un abrazo.

----------


## REEGE

Ni darme cuenta... la verdad es que no suelo visitar mucho el calendario, pero siempre hay alguien que está atento... gracias Aragorm!!
Lo dicho:
FELIZ CUMPLE Y DISFRUTA DE LA FAMILIA CON UN BUEN CUMPLEAÑOS!!!! Y QUE CUMPLAS MUCHOS MÁS...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas felicidades Sergi  :Smile:  Otra cana más para peinar todas las mañanas!! jejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Espero que pases un estupendo día en compañía de toda la familia y amigos.

Coloca tu mano derecha sobre tu hombro izquierdo y tu mano izquierda sobre tu hombre derecho. Un fuerte abrazo amigo  :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Feliz cumpleaños Sergi, espero que cumpla muchos más y que tengas un buen día.
Un abrazo amigo desde Sevilla.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Feliz cumple Sergi. No hay nada que decir que no hayan dicho los demas compañeros, que cumplas muchos mas y que lo hayas pasado bien. Y por supuesto, felicidades también por tus buenas aportaciones al foro.

Un Abrazo desde Cehegín

----------


## perdiguera

Dicen por ahí que los cuarenta son la frontera entre la plenitud de la juventud y el comienzo de la madurez, yo que ya los he pasado no noté nada especial ni cuando brinqué la barrera de los cincuenta. Solamente una gran alegría cuando cumplo otro año más.
Espero que disfrutes durante mucho tiempo, al menos un año, de este nuevo año que has cumplido hoy.

----------


## FEDE

Muchas felicidades amigo Sergi, espero que hayas pasado y estes pasando un gran día en compañía de la familia y por supuesto que este día lo sigas celebrando muchisimos años más.
Ahora me voy ha tomar una copa a tu salud.

Un fuerte abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Unas Felicitaciones de todos desde Sevilla.
Espero que hayas pasado un fenomenal día con los tuyos.

Un Abrazo.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias amigos :Smile: 

Ahora disfrutan más los peques que yo con mi cumpleaños, por lo que hace que sea un día doblemente celebrado. Espero poder cumplir muchos más y poder seguir compartiéndolo con todos vosotros.

Un fuerte abrazo y tomaros una copita a mi salud :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Aunque tarde, me uno a esas felicitaciones de todos los companeros y amigos.
Un abrazo Sergi.

----------


## FEDE

Hola Sergi  :Smile: 

Quiero desearte muchas felicidades, espero que tengas un gran día en compañía de la familia y que cumplas muchos más.

También espero que te lleguen muchos regalitos, a ver si entre ellos te regalan un móvil con whatsapp.

Un fuerte abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Sergi, mejor que no, que te volverán loco!!

Felicidades.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Sergi feliz cumpleaños y que cumplas muchos más.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## HUESITO

Felicidades por tu cumpleaños, que pases un buen dia junto a tu familia.

----------


## aberroncho

Muchas felicidades Sergi......espero que hoy sea un día especial, te lo pases muy bien y que sigas cumpliendo muchos mas.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias a todos. :Smile: 

En cuanto al whatsapp, ya veremos...

----------


## santy

Todavía llego a tiempo :Wink: , espero que hayas pasado un buen día, y muchas felicidades.
Hazte con ese móvil y ya verás.
Un saludo a todos

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ufff... llego tarde jeje, pero muchas felicidades Sergi, espero que hayas pasado un buen día y lo hayas celebrado como se merece.

Somos de la vieja guardia, con que el móvil llame, suficiente, ni whatssap ni ná jajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un abrazo.

----------


## ben-amar

bueno, mas vale tarde que nunca, he llegado tambien. 
Felicidades Sergi, espero que te lo hayas pasado genial con los tuyos. Un abrazo

----------

